# Bonjour !...



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le QI d'une huître...
(c'est un gentil geek qui m'a dit ça...)
Je ne sais quoi penser (ben oui, j'ai le QI d'une huître !)...
C'est grave ?!...
Bon je n'en suis pas au point de gKat qui lui, est une grosse huître !!... 

Postez ici vos témoignages de votre (possible) dure condition de vie de mollusque... 
(c'est un mollusque l'huître ?!...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Tout d'abord, qu'est-ce qu'une huître ?
Et bien c'est une personne possédant un iPhone, un iMac 27" core i7 sous OS 10.6 dont la configuration est en réalité un iMac 27" core i7 et un MacBook 13" black 2.4 Ghz. Il est sous Mac depuis 1991 et aime dire qu'il est en garnison sur Tatooine.    

Par contre il existe pire que l'huître.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Oh l'autre  Comment il traite mon coupain à nous qu'on a avec Jugnain


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu devrais savoir que venant d'un vezoulien ce n'est pas une insulte mais une reconnaissance


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2010)

Les huitres, parfois il y a des perles à l'intérieur. C'est pas comme les boites craniennes de geeks prépubères.
(ava Titi ?)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2010)

Je bosse sur une palourde, que dois-je en déduire


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai le QI d'une huître...
> (c'est un gentil geek qui m'a dit ça...)



Je me doutais bien que Khyu exagérait lorsqu'il me disait que tu avais l'esprit d'un organisme unicellulaire, genre paramécie ou Mackie. Une huitre me semble en effet bien plus réaliste.


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

je pense que... 
je sais plus ce que je voulais dire , j'ai du oublier  







Arlequin a dit:


> Je bosse sur une palourde, que dois-je en déduire


qu'elle est légère


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Une huître ça donne des leçons mais ne les applique pas.


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je me doutais bien que Khyu exagérait lorsqu'il me disait que tu avais l'esprit d'un organisme unicellulaire, genre paramécie ou Mackie. Une huitre me semble en effet bien plus réaliste.


J'ai rien compris !...  :hein:


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai rien compris !...  :hein:



Tais toi et filtre !


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tais toi et filtre !


Bon...
Faut que je change ma cartouche...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

On m'appelle pour un changement de filtre ?


----------



## chafpa (21 Janvier 2010)

J'adore les huitres !

Combien tu m'en mets de douzaines


----------



## Craquounette (21 Janvier 2010)

Quand Patoch' ouvre ses huîtres, c'est donc de thirum qu'il parle ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2010)

Euh, non pas exactement.... enfin j'espère pour Titi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Non il s'agit en fait du vieux gK (dixit le poto de 30 ans de nounours).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le QI d'une huitre : ça dérange un type au pseudo bizarre dont je ne citerai pas le nom ? .

.


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand Patoch' ouvre ses huîtres, c'est donc de thirum qu'il parle ?





gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, non pas exactement.... enfin j'espère pour Titi


Je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez !...


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

j'aime pas les huitres, ça fait slurp, vraiment ça fait ce bruit la, et en plus il y a toujours un breton pour vous dire qu'il n'y a rien de meilleur, j'aime pas les bretons ça fait slurp, et je parle pas des nioubs bretons


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

_Huître de Chine,
huître câline,
huître d'amour.

Huître d'ivresse,
de tendresse._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2010)

4 réponses pour "Je suis corse, mais je ne suis pas une huître."...
Y'a donc 3 petites tapettes qui se la racontent velue!


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

J'ai les noms Tonton : 
etienne000, tirhum, [Vezøul]Numerø41


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

En même temps , j'ai tout coché .


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai les noms Tonton :
> etienne000, tirhum, [Vezøul]Numerø41


Ah oui, mais j'ai coché toutes les cases...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je me doutais bien que Khyu exagérait lorsqu'il me disait que tu avais l'esprit d'un organisme unicellulaire, genre paramécie ou Mackie. Une huitre me semble en effet bien plus réaliste.



Non le Mackie est plus proche de la méduse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non le Mackie est plus proche de la méduse.


 Ou de la burne d'Alien...


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non le Mackie est plus proche de la méduse.


Je connais peu de méduses qui s'y connaissent en matériels et logiciels mac comme lui :king:




etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , j'ai tout coché .



*!!! AAAAAHH TU AVOUES !!! *


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> j'aime pas les huitres, ça fait slurp, vraiment ça fait ce bruit la, et en plus il y a toujours un breton pour vous dire qu'il n'y a rien de meilleur, j'aime pas les bretons ça fait slurp, et je parle pas des nioubs bretons



Moi non plus, j'aime pas les bretons. Ni les Vendéens, ni les Corses, ni les Belges, ni les Suisses, ni les Lyonnais.


Sauf s'ils sont brunes, ou blondes. 

(Patoch, c'était une erreur : nous étions saouls).


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Et pour Doc ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah Amok et ses folles rencontres avec les travellos lyonnais :love: fallait le voir sous le pont Koenig, tenir salon avec Barbie-Turic et Tania-Fouttre ... Regard de Truite & Bouche de Canard


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et pour Doc ?


Pour l'instant l'Éternel n'a pas encore trouvé le chemin de l'huître...
Enfin du fil, tout du moins...


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et pour Doc ?



C'est de notoriété publique. Inutile donc de revenir sur ce point. 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah Amok et ses folles rencontres avec les travellos lyonnais :love: fallait le voir sous le pont Koenig, tenir salon avec Barbie-Turic et Tania-Fouttre ... Regard de Truite & Bouche de Canard



Ah ? Là aussi je devais être saoul. Mais avec toi comme guide, je savais à quoi m'attendre !  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> C'est de notoriété publique. Inutile donc de revenir sur ce point.



Un point ???? :afraid:  un trou noir disais-tu


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2010)

Avec la vinaigrette ou le citron moi je kiffe...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Avec la vinaigrette ou le citron moi je kiffe...


 
Un tirhum citronné :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un tirhum citronné :love:



Un C.R.S, quoi...


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)




----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Un C.R.S, quoi...


Coquille Racie de St Jacques ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2010)

QI de Saint-Jacques, c'est bien ?
(QI de coquille, même non rassie, c'est limite, je confirme)


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Coquille Racie de St Jacques ?



Tssss Tssss : Citron Rhum Sucre. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tssss Tssss : Citron Rhum Sucre. :rateau:



Aahh, les incultes !... 
Quelle bande d'huîtres !...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Aahh, les incultes !...
> Quelle bande d'huîtres !...



Même moi je le savais!!!!!! Et c'est pas peu dire


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2010)

/note : demander à Craquou si elle a eu sa place pour le 18/6


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2010)

Et une figure de poulpe c'est mieux ?


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Aahh, les incultes !...
> Quelle bande d'huîtres !...



Le p'tit dej' des champions : comment veux tu qu'ils connaissent ?!


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Le p'tit dej' des champions : comment veux tu qu'ils connaissent ?!


Et un décollage, UN !...


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un décollage, UN !...



Perso j'ai arrêté : au bout de 3 litres, j'ai les yeux qui piquent...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

On appelle ça une reconduite à la frontière non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Perso j'ai arrêté : au bout de 3 litres, j'ai les yeux qui piquent...



Arffff... :hein: :sick:



 :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Arffff... :hein: :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



Toi aussi ?!


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Janvier 2010)

Dans l'huitre, j'aime surtout la position.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

je me sens tout molle... pas terrible l'huitre roulée-fumée


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans l'huitre, j'aime surtout la position.


M'aurait étonné...


----------



## dool (25 Janvier 2010)

attends..bouge pas....comme ça ???


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

dool a dit:


> attends..bouge pas....comme ça ???


M'aurait étonné...


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2010)

le test de la souris est abandonné, à nous les triploïde toute l'année :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2010)

Perso, je me sentais plus Dorade qu'huître, alors dans le doute, j'ai préféré demander à gKat...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

Je ne connais pas la position de la dorade


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la position de la dorade



Bah elle n'est pas la même suivant s'il s'agit d'une dorade royales ou la simple coryphène


----------



## sc3fab (26 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la position de la dorade



La meilleur position est celle ci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2010)

sc3fab a dit:


> La meilleur position est http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DZMJvLVkcNM/SYsfYr22CgI/AAAAAAAAHfg/1xavSEgS5ho/s320/dorade_au_*broccio*_large_recette.jpg]celle ci



Ah tu aimes la farce au brocciu ?... Viens, j'ai ce qu'il te faut. Petit petit petit!...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah tu aimes la farce au brocciu ?... Viens, j'ai ce qu'il te faut. Petit petit petit!...


t'as une recette pour cuisiner... ça ?


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Janvier 2010)

La position de la dorade, c'est sur le dos !
Le seul intérêt sexuel de la dorade est quelle change de sexe dans sa vie. Si Dool était une dorade, elle vieillirait avec une bite.
:love:
:rateau:


----------



## dool (27 Janvier 2010)

Je dois descendre des Sparidés d'une façon ou d'une autre car il paraît que j'en ai déjà une dans la tête...va savoir si elle pousse ! :rateau:


----------



## sc3fab (27 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah tu aimes la farce au brocciu ?... Viens, j'ai ce qu'il te faut. Petit petit petit!...



:mouais:  Non merci, je te laisse faire ta cuisine tous seul comme un grand  maintenant si je croise une dorade rose j'te fais signe, tu m'as l'air interressé


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La position de la dorade, c'est sur le dos !
> Le seul intérêt sexuel de la dorade est quelle change de sexe dans sa vie. Si Dool était une dorade, elle vieillirait avec une bite.
> :love:
> :rateau:





dool a dit:


> Je dois descendre des Sparidés d'une façon ou d'une autre car il paraît que j'en ai déjà une dans la tête...va savoir si elle pousse ! :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas moi, je claque toujours de la main gauche.


----------

